# Projection On a Cyc



## rbjt97 (Mar 5, 2010)

I wondering what I should use to project images on our 25'x40' Cyc. What control software is easy to use, and what projectors work the best.


----------



## MarshallPope (Mar 5, 2010)

What are you projecting? Just a slideshow-type thing, or scenic backgrounds, or will you be using video, etc...?


----------



## Les (Mar 5, 2010)

Also, what is your throw distance, desired image size and ambient lighting situation (will it be fully dark or will there be stage lights to compete with)?

We will also need to know the approximate angle that the projector will be in relation to the Cyc. Will it be straight on, high angle, low angle, or slightly to the left or right?


----------



## museav (Mar 5, 2010)

As already noted, you really need to provide more input on what you are trying to do and the results you are trying to achieve.


----------

